# Asus p5k-e wifi-ap & 4 ram slots



## Sheepdisease (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello, could someone please explain to me what the difference is between putting my 2 x 2GB RAM into the 4 different yellow and black slots and which are the best to use? When I tried inserting the two sticks of RAM into the left hand side, the computer would not load up anything, including POST.

Thank you.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That is covered in your Mobo manual. Using the two matching colored slots will run the RAM in Dual Channel. That is the preferred arrangement.
Using the first two slots (Yellow/Black) "should" run in Single Channel.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello Tyree,

thank you so much for your reply. It doesn't matter which matching colour pair I use? I don't have the manual for reference.

What is the difference and why would you want to have two difference options?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can use either matched color pair but using the slot closest to the CPU and it's corresponding color is the preferred orientation.
Basically, Dual Channel configuration is faster.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello Tyree, thank you for your patience.

I would like to have it set up as you say for speed, but I THINK when I last tried that, it wouldn't boot up. At the moment it is working with one RAM nearest CPU in black and one furthest away in yellow.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

The setting for that motherboard (using one at the moment) according to the manual (which I have in my hot little hands) for memory is *one stick in A1 *and *one in B1 *for dual channel. Those would be the same color for A1 and B1 and would be in dual channel.

My team mate *Tyree* is very correct (as usual) in that if you mix the channel colors with matching ram, you will operate only in single channel.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello Tumbleweed, I wasn't questioning the integrity of your colleagues response.

I was simply stating that when I tried that, the computer wouldn't boot up.

Any ideas why?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hey, I wasn't trying to imply you were questioning his response (he is right most of the time), just to confirm what he said since I had that board. I have no idea unless your ram pair just doesn't want to play nice together. Too bad you don't have another two sticks to try in there to see if they work together.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Oct 1, 2008)

True, it's strange though... I was playing about with them two days ago just to experiment and noticed when I switched them around the computer would not boot. Before that, I swear I had them in dual channel.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Do you know someone who could loan you a matched pair to try in there?


----------



## Sheepdisease (Oct 1, 2008)

Unfortunately not buddy.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What is the brand & specs of the RAM?


----------



## Sheepdisease (Oct 1, 2008)

Corsair TwinX 2GB DDR2 6400 C4 X 2


----------

